# Favorite Bond song?



## TudorMihai

Which one is you favorite song from the James Bond films? Mine are Goldeneye and Skyfall.


----------



## Winterreisender

My favourite is the theme to "The Spy Who Loved Me" by Carly Simon.

It is even better when performed by Alan Partridge:


----------



## Ingélou

It has to be 'Goldfinger'.


----------



## Winterreisender

Ingenue said:


> It has to be 'Goldfinger'.


Good choice... but that one is also better when performed by Alan Partridge


----------



## Skilmarilion

_From Russia With Love_. Monro's voice flows so beautifully.

To be fair though, all those by John Barry were fantastic.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thank you for asking.

1. *Goldfinger* (I was in heaven when I saw Dame Shirley perform this in concert)






2. *For Your Eyes Only*, w. Sheena Easton


----------



## spradlig

"A View to a Kill" by Duran Duran. 
I don't expect it to be many 
people's fave. But it has a harmonic 
modulation that is unusual for pop
music (of its time and place). 
If you know the song 
you'll
know what I mean.


----------



## elgar's ghost

John Barry's original theme plus Live & Let Die by Wings.


----------



## Art Rock

A view to a kill - Duran Duran
Live and let die - Wings
Nobody does it better - Carly Simon


----------



## ericdxx

Sheryl Crow - Tomorrow never dies


----------



## spradlig

I didn't expect anyone else to list "A View to a Kill".


----------



## Antihero




----------



## pwdemars

Nobody Does It Better or You Only Live Twice for me.


----------



## DeepR

A View to a Kill
Goldeneye

Licence to Kill --> It's bit repetitive but it's still damn good.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

My top 5 would be

1. Nobody Does it Better
2. Goldfinger
3. Live and Let Die
4. For Your Eyes Only
5. A View To A Kill


----------



## senza sordino

You only live twice


----------



## QuietGuy

Has to be Goldfinger


----------



## JohnD

Ingélou said:


> It has to be 'Goldfinger'.


For me too. "You Only Live Twice" would be second.


----------



## Vasks

...Live & Let Die


----------



## clara s

most of the songs are timeless but the following are my top


1. Live and Let Die 1973 Paul McCartney and Wings (the scene of the New Orlean funeral)

2. A view to a kill 1985 Simon and Duran Duran 

3. Skyfall 2012 Adele

4. The world is not enough 1999 Garbage

5. Another way to die 2008 Jack White and Alicia Keys


----------



## Manxfeeder

Another vote for Goldfinger. The cool bookending ostinati, the over-the-top female singing, and the blazing horns embody the spirit of the whole genre.


----------



## SimonNZ

Carly Simon's "Nobody Does it Better". Not just a great Bond song, but a great song.

How many others would you really care about if the weren't attached to the movie and were just songs on the radio?


----------



## Eviticus

1. You know my name (Casino Royale)
2. Nobody does it better (The spy who loved me)
3. View to a Kill 
4. Man with the golden gun - I have never understood why this gets put down. 
5. Tomorrow never dies

Least favourites; The Jack Black one, Die another Day, For your eyes only, the one for Octopussy and From russia with love.


----------



## SimonNZ

One that gets overlooked is On Her Majesty's Secret Service where they put the song over the end credits - Louis Armstrong singing "We Have All The Time In The World", which is quite nice - and had an instrumental over the opening, which I also quite like


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I voted for Goldfinger.


----------



## Morimur

I voted for 'Yo Mama'. Best Bond song of all time.


----------



## Jeff W

For me, Goldfinger followed by You Know My Name. Skyfall is a close third. For whatever reason, a lot of the old Bond songs just don't do much for me...


----------



## omega

TudorMihai said:


> Which one is you favorite song from the James Bond films? Mine are Goldeneye and Skyfall.


Exactly the same for me!


----------



## Trev Edwards

I thought this was the best Bond theme in decades:


----------



## Jos

Watched "Goldfinger" with my son the other night. He is becoming a real bondfan.
Miss Bassey did a great job on the song.
Didn't Duran Duran do one...?

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

"You Only Live Twice"


----------



## Pugg

"Gold finger" sung by Shirley Bassey, that raw voice , wonderful.


----------



## pcnog11

Skyfall is my choice.


----------



## Strange Magic

Three-way tie: Goldfinger, Thunderball, Live and Let Die.


----------



## DeepR

Morimur said:


> I voted for 'Yo Mama'. Best Bond song of all time.


I think that's a song by Mr. T. It's spectacular.


----------



## Canaeus

Diamonds Are Forever


----------



## Hania22




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

_Goldfinger _- whooping horns, Shirley Bassey, gold palms and naked girls
_The Man with the Golden Gun_
_A View to a Kill_
_The Living Daylights_ (looks like I'm the first to suggest this!)
_GoldenEye_
_Casino Royale_

And - not a song - _OHMSS _.

I quite like _Diamonds are Forever_ and _Moonraker_, too.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I always like A View to a Kill by Duran Duran, as well as You Know My Name, the theme to Casino Royale.


----------



## Gordontrek

Believe it or not, my favorite is _Writing's on the Wall_ from _Spectre_, by Sam Smith, his vocal skills notwithstanding. None of the classic songs (from any Connery or Moore film) grab me at all. I don't care for Diamonds are Forever, and quite dislike Goldfinger.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

My top five in order:

1. Dr No (James Bond Theme)
2. Goldfinger
3. Thunderball
4. Live And Let Die
5. From Russia With Love


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

SimonNZ said:


> How many others would you really care about if the weren't attached to the movie and were just songs on the radio?


See my choices above. They're all great songs in their own right (albeit my Number One is an "instrumental")


----------



## realdealblues

The James Bond Theme Song
From Russia With Love - Matt Monro
Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
Thunderball - Tom Jones
Live And Let Die - Paul McCartney And Wings
Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon
View To A Kill - Duran Duran

Those are the ones I like most. Haven't cared for any of the newer ones.


----------



## sprite

Goldfinger and You Only Live Twice. 

I don't like the Skyfall theme, not because it's necessarily bad or anything, but there's nothing signature about it. It's literally just the Bond theme. I don't understand why it gets included on those "best Bond song" lists, feels like politics to me.


----------

